# Ladino (Judeoespañol): Cómo se pronuncia la "j"?



## Qua

En una canción judeoespañola ( Ladino) pronuncian _di*xs*o , en vez de di*j*o ._

¿Cómo se dice la *j *en Ladino?Gracias .

Saludos 

Komo dicho *j* ( en *dj*udeo-espagnol) en Kantiko djudiyo ke di*ch*o ch , no *j* ? Gracia.


----------



## Forero

_Dixo_ se pronuncia con la _x_ del catalán o del euskara, la _ch _francesa, la _sh_ inglesa, la _sch_ alemana, o la _sci_ (ante vocal) en italiano.


----------



## MarX

Forero said:


> _Dixo_ se pronuncia con la _x_ del catalán o del euskara, la _ch _francesa, la _sh_ inglesa, la _sch_ alemana, o la _sci_ (ante vocal) en italiano.


Exacto. Y que yo sepa, la *J* se pronuncia como en francés o portugués.


----------



## Forero

¿Cuál letra hebrea/ladina es esta J?  ¿En qué palabra(s) figura?


----------



## avok

As far as I know Ladinos use Turkish alphabet and in Turkish "j" is pronounced as in French/Portuguese


----------



## Nanon

Este hilo me trae un recuerdo. La mamá de una amiga mía era hablante nativa del "judesmo", o sea del judeo-español hablado en Bulgaria. En cirílico se escribe "джудезмо", lo cual establece claramente que j = [ʤ], pero es posible que esta pronunciación sea válida sólo para el dialecto de Bulgaria. 

Eso sí, no conozco el alfabeto hebreo. Son muchas las lenguas que me faltan por conocer.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Qua.

Se pronuncia como la "x" gallega. Me pierdo un poco con tu pregunta, así que asumo que te refieres a la pronunciación de "dixo".

Cuya traducción al español es "dijo", que es donde aparece la "j".


----------



## Outsider

*Nanon*, por lo que he lido creo que en ladino "j" (a la francesa) y "dj" (a la inglesa) son variantes libres, o tal vez alófonos. Así era también en las lenguas romances medievales.

Aunque en realidad este hilo no es sobre la pronunciación de la "j" en ladino, sino la de la "x", que es todavía como la del dígrafo "sh" en inglés. En español medieval no se escribía _di*j*o_, sino _di*x*o_. Algo de parecido pasó con el nombre "México/Méjico", que en el náhuatl original se pronunciaba con "x"="sh".


----------



## Qua

Forero said:


> ¿Cuál letra hebrea/ladina es esta J? ¿En qué palabra(s) figura?


 
En di*j*o . Parece ser que se pronuncia  *sh *en Ladino .

Pero , para decir *j*udío se pronuncia con *dj*  ¿ Estoy en lo cierto ?


----------



## MarX

Qua said:


> En di*j*o . Parece ser que se pronuncia  *sh *en Ladino .
> 
> Pero , para decir *j*udío se pronuncia con *dj*  ¿ Estoy en lo cierto ?


Sí.

Es que en el castellano medieval había (o hubo ) una distinción entre *x* (_di*x*o_) y *j*. Cuando los dos sonidos se fusionaron, abandonaron la *x *por la *j*. Algunos rastros de eso son _México_ _vs. Méjico_, _Texas vs. Tejas_, etc.
Muchas palabras que hoy tienen una *j*, se escribía con *x* porque tenía el sonido /sh/. "_Di*j*o_" es una de esas.


----------



## Probo

Hola: Creo que Nanon (y después algunos otros) ha dado en el clavo: el sefardí (hay que distinguirlo del ladino) salió de la península Ibérica fragmentado en dialectos. En su dispersión por el Mediterráneo y, luego, por el resto del mundo, cada variedad ha mantenido unos rasgos específicos y ha evolucionado, a menudo, de forma diferente; por razones internas, pero también por la influencia sufrida de las lenguas mayoritarias con las que ha tenido que convivir. Nunca he tenido ocasión de oír en directo a un hablante nativo de Sefardí, pero tengo decenas de grabaciones procedentes de las más variadas regiones del mundo y puedo aseguraros que las diferencias no sólo de pronunciación, sino léxicas y gramaticales son tan numerosas como las que pueda tener el español en el mundo. El sonido de di*j*o/di*x*o presenta muchas variantes y al no haber existido nunca un judeo-español que pudiéramos llamar _canónico_ es imposible determinar si en alguna época su pronunciación estándar era esta o aquella. Podéis escuchar grabaciones de hablantes nativos (cantando canciones maravillosas, por cierto) en los CD de *Susana Weich-Shahak *muy fáciles de encontrar en la Red. Saludos.


----------



## pickypuck

Forero said:


> _Dixo_ se pronuncia con la _x_ del catalán o del euskara, la _ch _francesa, la _sh_ inglesa, la _sch_ alemana, o la _sci_ (ante vocal) en italiano.


 
O la ch de Cai 

Saludotes


----------



## berndf

Forero said:


> ¿Cuál letra hebrea/ladina es esta J? ¿En qué palabra(s) figura?


 
Gimmel with an accent: ג׳. This is (was) also used by arabic speaking sephardic jews to transcribe the arabic letter djim.

See http://lad.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kacha where you can see traditional Ladino writing using Hewbrew and modern writing using Latin script side by side.



avok said:


> As far as I know Ladinos use Turkish alphabet and in Turkish "j" is pronounced as in French/Portuguese


 
There is more than one orthography for Ladino when writing with the Latin alphabet. It is the Ladino speaking community in Turkey that uses an orthography based on the modern Turkish use of the Latin alphabet. See http://lad.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladino#Ortografia.


----------



## Nanon

Bueno, según la fuente citada por Berndl, parece que j sí es [ʒ]. Tan así es que "judeo-español" se escribe en grafía latina como djudeo-espanyol. Pero el mismo artículo dice que hay más de una ortografía posible, lo cual es muy explicable en este caso.

Después de haber enviado mi mensaje y leído el de Out, pensé en una posible realización [ʤ] en posición inicial o sólo en la raíz de "judío", pero veo que se trata de otra cosa.


----------



## Forero

I am surprised by the first aleph in ג׳*א*ודײו־איספאנײולה (between the _dj_ and the _u_).  I wonder what it means.


----------



## berndf

In Hebrew vowalized _waw_ stands for both, _o_ and _u. _While Yiddish uses the single _waw_ to represent both vowels, Ladino seems to be using a single _waw_ to represent _o_ and _aleph-waw_ to represent _u_. At least that is the pattern which emerges when you look at other uses of the single _waw_ and of the combination _aleph-waw_ in the Ladino wikipedia.


----------



## Qua

*Dj*udeo-espagnol , la *dj* en español se pronuncia y se escribe como una *j* ¿Puede sonar la *dj *como una *y* o *ll* en Ladino?

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Para el sonido de la "j" en ladino, pulse aquí en "fricativas". Es el primero sonido en la columna de la derecha, de arriba para bajo.

Para el sonido "dj", pulse en "africadas". Es el sonido de la derecha.

Para el sonido de la "x" en ladino, pulse en "fricativas". Es el quinto sonido en la columna de la izquierda.


----------



## MarX

Probo said:


> Hola: Creo que Nanon (y después algunos otros) ha dado en el clavo: el sefardí (hay que distinguirlo del ladino) salió de la península Ibérica fragmentado en dialectos. En su dispersión por el Mediterráneo y, luego, por el resto del mundo, cada variedad ha mantenido unos rasgos específicos y ha evolucionado, a menudo, de forma diferente; por razones internas, pero también por la influencia sufrida de las lenguas mayoritarias con las que ha tenido que convivir. Nunca he tenido ocasión de oír en directo a un hablante nativo de Sefardí, pero tengo decenas de grabaciones procedentes de las más variadas regiones del mundo y puedo aseguraros que las diferencias no sólo de pronunciación, sino léxicas y gramaticales son tan numerosas como las que pueda tener el español en el mundo. El sonido de di*j*o/di*x*o presenta muchas variantes y al no haber existido nunca un judeo-español que pudiéramos llamar _canónico_ es imposible determinar si en alguna época su pronunciación estándar era esta o aquella. Podéis escuchar grabaciones de hablantes nativos (cantando canciones maravillosas, por cierto) en los CD de *Susana Weich-Shahak *muy fáciles de encontrar en la Red. Saludos.


You're right. 
There's one thing to note about di*x*o/di*j*o though. Most probably it was never pronounced with an English or French J sound because historically old Spanish J (pronounced as in English or French, thus voiced) and X (pronounced as SH, thus voiceless) merged into the voiceless SH sound, which eventually shifted to the modern pronunciation and took up the spelling J.

So probably the development of *dixo* was something like: dixo (pronounced disho) > disho > dijo (pronounced as it is today)
As a comparison, *judio* probably went through: judio (pronounced with an English or French J) > shudio > judio (pronounced as it is in today's Spanish)



berndf said:


> Gimmel with an accent: ג׳. This is (was) also used by arabic speaking sephardic jews to transcribe the arabic letter djim.
> 
> See http://lad.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kacha where you can see traditional Ladino writing using Hewbrew and modern writing using Latin script side by side.


In the case of di*x*o/di*j*o also with ג׳?


----------



## berndf

MarX said:


> In the case of di*x*o/di*j*o also with ג׳?


I don't know, sorry. But in Latinized spelling you find "disho" (Google search string "disho site:lad.wikipedia.org" limiting the search to the Ladino Wikipedia) which corroborates your hypothesis.


----------



## MarX

Thanks Berndf!



Qua said:


> En una canción judeoespañola ( Ladino) pronuncian _di*xs*o , en vez de di*j*o ._
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice la *j *en Ladino?Gracias .
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Komo dicho *j* ( en *dj*udeo-espagnol) en Kantiko djudiyo ke di*ch*o ch , no *j* ? Gracia.


Okay. So to answer this question, in the latinized version of Ladino, *j* is pronounced like in English or French (_*J*ew, *j*uive_).

But 
Modern Spanish *j* doesn't necessarily corresponds to Ladino *j*. The reason is because Ladino didn't go through the evolution that resulted in modern Spanish *j* (see above). Modern Spanish _di*j*o_ vs. Ladino _di*sh*o/di*x*o_ is one example.

Saludos


----------



## Forero

The Ladino websites seem to use _samekh_ to represent the Spanish apical (retroflex) _s_, so I will guess that the traditional letter for _x_/_sh_ is _shin_ rather than the accented _gimel_.

Still looking for an example of _dixo_, _debaxo_, etc.


----------



## origumi

di*sh*o די*ש*ו

http://www.tpeople.co.il/ygjtool/420/dic.asp?ls=ladino


----------

